# 2010 Auto-Sleepers Devon 316 Tips/Advice?



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, we've just sold our A/S Trooper that we loved so missing it already BUT I needed a toilet compartment & better facilities in me old age.
We're going almost certainly to buy a Devon tomorrow & wondered if anyone had any advice or tips re this coach-built.
I guess specifically has anyone fitted a bike-rack & advice on carpet & seat protection would be welcome.
Thanks,
Roger
Never had a coach-built before hence need a bit of 'user experience'!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Roger

General advice only - and just our opinion. :wink: 

Bike rack - Messrs Autosleepers will be able to tell you where the strengthening points are. I believe the regulations now state that the supports must be bolted through, rather than "screwed into", but I'm not sure so check that one.

Seat protection - Cheap throws from Ponden Mill or similar. Easy enough to sew them into semi-permanent seat/backrest covers with a bit of velcro for the closures.

Carpet protection - Chuck it into the loft and buy a length of carpet runner. Trim and fit where necessary, and you have a perfectly acceptable carpet, albeit not fully fitted, which was fairly cheap so you don't care much if it does get spoiled.

We can't be bothered to take our shoes off before entering the van, and since our carpet cost ten quid . . . you can appreciate why we don't. :wink: :lol: 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Like Zebedee we use a throw while camping, to protect the seats from sun-creams and dropped food etc.
The floor we have now decided to leave bare whenever we are involved with grass or sand, which both sweep out so much better without a carpet. With winter months the carpet comes back to keep my little toes cosy when I take a walk around the van in the middle of the night.
I had my bike rack fitted free as part of the purchase 'goodies' and would not have attempted to search for strong-points myself.
Enjoy your new 'toy' and have many trouble free miles with a class vehicle.
Alan


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Roger
> 
> General advice only - and just our opinion. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips & mention of Ponden Mill-I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Doc,

I echo the previous replies re. throws etc, my advice for the floor and easy to fit would be carpet tiles. 

Bare floors are ideal in the summer, however in the winter months a carpeted floor adds a little warmth to the van.

Drew


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

rosalan said:


> Like Zebedee we use a throw while camping, to protect the seats from sun-creams and dropped food etc.
> The floor we have now decided to leave bare whenever we are involved with grass or sand, which both sweep out so much better without a carpet. With winter months the carpet comes back to keep my little toes cosy when I take a walk around the van in the middle of the night.
> I had my bike rack fitted free as part of the purchase 'goodies' and would not have attempted to search for strong-points myself.
> Enjoy your new 'toy' and have many trouble free miles with a class vehicle.
> Alan


Thanks Alan. Our wondering about a bike-rack comes from 5 weeks in France this June when everyone_ seemed to have bike-racks. We both prefer to walk if that's feasible & part of my test drive tomorrow will be to work out whether it's feasible to use the Devon as a 2nd vehicle as we did the Trooper.

The great deal that we did was such that I had to agree to pay me own road-tax (that saved another grand) so no chance of any 'give-aways' I think.

I was really surprised at the rubbish trade-in offers for our Trooper & equally really chuffed to bits at the reduction once we became cash buyers having sold it privately.
Thanks again,
Roger_


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

*Devon now bought-yippee!*

Fell in love with the Devon as soon as I drove from the dealers & found it great to drive-just so easy & smooth as soon as I remembered 'right-foot' only with an automatic.
Did find the rev's a bit high at 70:3600-3700, but I'm used to 2000rpm on the Trooper! Spoke to Mercedes themselves and they said the order for our Devon was low-geared ratios. Maybe the expectation for these coach-builts is 60mph cruising for reasonable fuel-economy?
Be great to hear from those with experience of the 316cdi engine.
Are a reversing camera, solar panel & an automatic gas-switching 'doofer' to be added to me shopping list?
Life seems to be getting a lot more complicated!
Roger
PS thanks for info I've picked up here & on the Auto Sleepers Owners Forum. Asked for the awning to be wound out & it 'clanked'-so something else to be added to the list of 'stuff to be fixed'.


----------

